# My Two Loves Combined.................



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

TRAINS & TRUCKS/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/kiss.gif, I guess if you take a truck and put it up on rails and call it a goose or a rail truck then I can add some stacks and call it my own HillBillyMobile. Enjoy!


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Those stacks look great.  You got a good start there!   Now for some likker jugs, running lights around the cab, lots of chrome, a Confederate flag, and a "Daisie Mae"...../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mud flaps for the Daisie Mae. That would be great!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmmm...It already has the street rod headlights, now it needs twin 8" Dynaflex straights with Bull Hauler turnouts, drop visor, quad air horns, 18" Texas Bumper, twin Donaldson air cleaners, mudflaps, 2 polished 150 gallon tanks, chicken lights and mirrors, headache rack and a Cummins ISX 600...paint it Bumble Bee yellow with a black cab roof and fenders! 

Now, pull the bed off, put a 5th wheel on, scratch up a trio of narrow gauge 20 foot road railers and then you've got something!!!!! 

I feel a project coming on!!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, I almost forgot, stretch the frame and put a 120" ICT on it!!!!


----------



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

It does look good the more an more I look at it, The stacks were added just out of fun from one of my son's trucks that was westbound haulin to the goodwill. We'll see what comes along it the way of bashing. Great ideas.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I like the grill, whats it from?


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

How about this one!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif










Now thats a REAL hillbilly vehicle!

Oh, and here's the trailer....


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats pretty neat looking! Do you have any more pictures? 

Craig


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By flatracker on 01/09/2008 6:01 AM
How about this one!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif



Now thats a REAL hillbilly vehicle!

Oh, and here's the trailer....


LOL...now thats a _real_ 'Porta-Potty' trailer! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, I like it nice. This is a stock Bachmann RailTruck with only the stacks and cross ties added everything else came with the truck when I bought it..


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jason, I was just kidding around.  I LIKE your rail truck and have been planning to get one myself in the near future.

Craig, I have more pictures I made at the Fla. Flywheelers, but not of that jalopy. I didn't want to hijack Jasons topic.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Those Bachmann rail trucks are pretty cool.  I plan on having a couple on my railway,  I want to bash one with a passenger box and large rear windows to use as the company inspection vehicle.  Maybe I will buy a third to add all the 'Big Rig' details just for fun.  I too love trucks and trains.

Anyway, keep up the good work, the stacks and ties do look GREAT!!!


----------



## jwvine29 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob no problem, I like your set up alot, To me thats more HILLBILLYISH than mine. Mine is I would say more on the ******* side of things/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif. Oh the ties are actual railroad ties, When the track gangs install the rail to the new ties they have a machine that cuts out a little 4-5 inch x 1/4-1/2 inch piece so every spike can go in without spliting the tie. So one day when I was walking a train their was a pile of them and now they reside at my railroad. And yes they are the perfect size or pretty close for scale/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

LOL.... I wanted to see another side of Jason's railtruck. But I sure did like your post Bob!

Jason, you need some audio to go with that railtruck!

Check this out

Audio Fun

More Audio Fun


----------

